# Some pics from the deer lease yesterday Chittim Ranch 9/5/10



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Went to the ranch to fill feeders and ended up getting to sit at on of the stands yesterday had a great time we saw 10 bucks at this stand between 160 and 200 the first buck has 19 points. Ill try to put a video together tomorrow. Here are a few pics! We still have spots aval. (low fence) Chittim Ranch for info contact [email protected] Thanks Brett


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

Lord have mercy, horns everywhere


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

If I had an extra 15k laying around I'd be all over it like a duck on a junebug. Awesome deer.


----------



## BF (Jun 7, 2007)

nice looking deer---


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

Let me check my Lotto ticket!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

We have about 8 stands on aprox. 15000 acres now.


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Good Looking Animals!!


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

wow


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

What a prime example of management!

Ya'll done good!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

pic #4, left hand side... I'll come cull that boy out for you for free.. just say when.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> pic #4, left hand side... I'll come cull that boy out for you for free.. just say when.


 He is in trouble !!! LOL


----------



## TexasSnowStorm (Jun 28, 2009)

TroutMaster76 said:


> Lord have mercy, horns everywhere


LOL best way put it. Awesome deer you got there


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

Have any pics of the 200?


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Encinal said:


> Have any pics of the 200?


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

coup de grace said:


>


??? What made post that?


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*i agree,looking for that 200...*


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

19-w, 26-b, 26-b, 7, 10.7, 11.6, 7.5, 1.6, 6.6, 11.2, 11.7, 7.2,,3.1, 4.6, 1,1, 4.2, 1, 1. M-5.2, 5, 5 ,4.5, 5.2, 5, 5, 4.5 = 203 the first deer in the picture is a safe high 90s to low 200 you cant see several of his points in the picture he ahs a split brow and a few more that you can see from other positions at least 17 of the 19 points will score. This deer was a 183 last season and I think we may watch him another year........ Thanks Brett


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

Great looking herd.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

****, you are good when you can judge them to 1/8 inch!


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

broadonrod said:


> 19-w, 26-b, 26-b, 7, 10.7, 11.6, 7.5, 1.6, 6.6, 11.2, 11.7, 7.2,,3.1, 4.6, 1,1, 4.2, 1, 1. M-5.2, 5, 5 ,4.5, 5.2, 5, 5, 4.5 = 203 the first deer in the picture is a safe high 90s to low 200 you cant see several of his points in the picture he ahs a split brow and a few more that you can see from other positions at least 17 of the 19 points will score. This deer was a 183 last season and I think we may watch him another year........ Thanks Brett


Oh... ok... wasn't putting that deer up there.

thanks.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

M16 said:


> ****, you are good when you can judge them to 1/8 inch!


Not saying thats exact but when you spend the time scoring 80-90 bucks a year over 160 you learn to figure in the 8s so heres how it works .......... Figure the safest SHORTEST measurements and then deduct 1 to 5/8s off the tine and the deer usualy is bigger than you figured when he hits the ground instead of smaller. See Grasshopper you learned something today LOL.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Encinal said:


> Oh... ok... wasn't putting that deer up there.
> 
> thanks.


 I had the deer at 185-190 sitting in the stand with Rory and we about sh## when we started adding all the extra pionts he has a lot of trash you can,t see unless he models in a circle for you LOL. I think we are going to let that deer ride one more year not sure yet. Thanks Brett


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

broadonrod said:


> Not saying thats exact but when you spend the time scoring 80-90 bucks a year over 160 you learn to figure in the 8s so heres how it works .......... Figure the safest SHORTEST measurements and then deduct 1 to 5/8s off the tine and the deer usualy is bigger than you figured when he hits the ground instead of smaller. See Grasshopper you learned something today LOL.


That I did. I'm happy when I get them within 10 inches. That is some awesome deer you have. I used to hunt to the north of you guys. Do ya'll hunt any of the high fenced part? I was hunting back when Nunley's put up a high fence on our south fenceline.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

We are way south of you. Nunley has a section high fenced but its not ours, our part is low. Brett


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking deer!!


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

broadonrod said:


> Not saying thats exact but when you spend the time scoring* 80-90 bucks a year over 160* you learn to figure in the 8s so heres how it works .......... Figure the safest SHORTEST measurements and then deduct 1 to 5/8s off the tine and the deer usualy is bigger than you figured when he hits the ground instead of smaller. See Grasshopper you learned something today LOL.


Jesus... what's your deer density?

15000 acres...

at a deer to 25 (that's not even close because you said earlier you saw 10 bucks over 160 that one sit) that is 600 deer... 300 bucks... assume 1/2 are less than 3 and 1% of them will be over 160...

so that is 90/148.5 60.6% of your 4+ deer 160+?

At a deer to 10...

25%

Good feeding program... good genetics.... I would assume you are running at least a deer to 7.5... to see that many 160's


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Encinal said:


> Jesus... what's your deer density?
> 
> 15000 acres...
> 
> ...


I score at about fifty 160+ class deer a year and they are on about 20 acres 

BTW, nice deer Broadonrod!


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

broadonrod said:


> We are way south of you. Nunley has a section high fenced but its not ours, our part is low. Brett


I thought about three sides of your lease was high fenced with the south side being the highway. Aren't you east of the Cat Claw?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

M16 said:


> I thought about three sides of your lease was high fenced with the south side being the highway. Aren't you east of the Cat Claw?


 The owner of the ranch fenced his pasture about 10 years ago. We had some neighbors that started seeing what we were putting in the contest and fence lines started getting corned on a day to day basis our 180-190 class deer started jumping the fence and getting shot. We told the owner about what was going on and showed him the videos of the deer that were getting sucked in to the neighboring ranches and I don't know exactly how it happened but within a few weeks we had a couple of mile of fence in these areas LOL (we have a great ranch owner) but to answer you question about the fence we have 6 pastures total and the back pasture has 3 sides of fence, over 3/4 of the ranch is low we couldn't grow a 160 back there without it getting nailed. The roads next to us used to look like a hwy and now they are grown up sederos. Man once again what a great owner we have and thats a big part of what it takes to get the place to what it is now. Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Encinal said:


> Jesus... what's your deer density?
> 
> 15000 acres...
> 
> ...


 What we have been doing on this ranch is the complete opposite of almost everything we have read....... We have a lot of deer too many acording to what you read and 8 years ago when I took this place I would not have believed any of it but its proven its self. Giving a deer an opertunity to grow is a lot stronger management practice than trying to pretend we know what that deer is going to turn in to. We are shooting our avaerage trophy at 8-10 years old Yes....10 we had several teeth sent in last year to get ringed and 2 of the deer we took they said were 12yrs old its hard to believe but with a strong feeding program it can be done the deer my wife killed last season was one of the first deer we ever saw on the ranch and 8 years ago we figured him at 5yrs and 165 gross the deer was one of the deer aged at 12yrs old by A&M. Most of our trophy deer that you see in the contest on most ranches and all the ranches I ever hunted on would have been culled 2 to 4 yrs before they reached their max. potential. Last season we videoed about 90 bucks that we figured broke the 160 mark and the thing about it is that # just keeps growing every year because we have a rule thats like this if the deer doesn't just grab you and give you the shakes the min. it steps out and you don't want to shot it then don't plan on shooting it the last week of season just to win a jacket or say you killed something we call it the (LOVUM OR LEAVUM RULE) so basicly our 160s don't get shot unless they look like they are on their last leg or is just really old with alot of character. Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Encinal said:


> Jesus... what's your deer density?
> 
> 15000 acres...
> 
> ...


 We saw 24 bucks that sitting. I didn't try to really score any of the younger ones but I did see 2, 3 yr olds that were in the 140s but most of the big deer were 6-10 yrs old I think we had 3 culls show them self during that hunt and they were all in the 130s. Another thing we do dif. than anywhere I ever hunted is we try to take the worst cull we can find 120s-130s before we take a 140 or 150 and sometimes these deer being given another chance suprise us. The deer I took last year was a 150 class deer for 5 years I took him at 10 yrs old and in 1 yr he went from a 150 11 pt we were talking about selling but broke a browtine to a 183 that added split g2s,a 3 1/2"kicker, and a 10 inch drop and went from 21" TO 26" wide in 1 year I about sh#t when he walked out it was not the biggest deer I saw last year but got me heart pumping in a split second especially since I knew what deer it was and what he had done.......


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

broadonrod said:


> We saw 24 bucks that sitting. I didn't try to really score any of the younger ones but I did see 2, 3 yr olds that were in the 140s but most of the big deer were 6-10 yrs old I think we had 3 culls show them self during that hunt and they were all in the 130s.* Another thing we do dif. than anywhere I ever hunted is we try to take the worst cull we can find 120s-130s before we take a 140 or 150 and sometimes these deer being given another chance suprise us. The deer I took last year was a 150 class deer for 5 years I took him at 10 yrs old and in 1 yr he went from a 150 11 pt we were talking about selling but broke a browtine to a 183 that added split g2s*,a 3 1/2"kicker, and a 10 inch drop and went from 21" TO 26" wide in 1 year I about sh#t when he walked out it was not the biggest deer I saw last year but got me heart pumping in a split second especially since I knew what deer it was and what he had done.......


 Yep Yep...


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Great deer. Looking at your deer is like looking at the fine big busted chicks in a *****. Every mans dream but not what the everyday wife looks like. They are more like management women. LMAO! Its all good though. Good luck this season thanks for sharing.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Heck, 15K acres, with that high a deer density, the feed bill alone (I don't even want to guess), I would say 15k a gun is getting off way cheap. Fantastic deer.


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

broadonrod said:


> We had some neighbors that started seeing what we were putting in the contest and fence lines started getting corned on a day to day basis our 180-190 class deer started jumping the fence and getting shot.


Yep, I have had experience with both the Chap and Briscoe properties doing this as well. It is very difficult to retain a deer past 5 years when the neighbors are pile driving anything that breaks 160. Nice animals BTW.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here are a few more management deer we will be looking for this season......... Thanks Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

buckbuddy said:


> Good Looking Animals!!


 Pm sent Thanks!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Check these brow tines out.......... We have watched this buck for about 5 years and lots of the deer in the front pasture have the same brows...


----------



## Gomer 76825 (Jul 31, 2010)

Holy Brow Tine Bat Man, that is insane. thanks for sharing.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Those aren't brow tine's, there just strait up G2's lol 

Question for ya. That ranch is 15k acres. And you have x amount of hunters. I know you only get 1 trophy, but how many culls do you allocate for each hunter.

How many do yall shoot and how many do you need to take each year to keep the herd genetics in the right direction.

I have a friend that has about 12k acres in the Tilden area. He has 180's-200 plus runing around all over the place. He takes alot of animals each year,does and culls to keep it in the right direction. Lot of predator hunting to.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

another question.....is it 15K total or are there any other add ons like protein, corn,etc.....


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

sea sick said:


> Those aren't brow tine's, there just strait up G2's lol
> 
> Question for ya. That ranch is 15k acres. And you have x amount of hunters. I know you only get 1 trophy, but how many culls do you allocate for each hunter.
> 
> ...


 We have done alot of dif. things we kinda judge the ranch pasture to pasture we judge the management deer year to year depending on the amount of rain fall and the time of year we get the rain this year we plan on taking alot of deer, bucks and does. Last year we were very cautious about which deer we took. We have 180-200 class deer but make no mistake there not just running everywhere, 150-170s are seen on a regular basis and 180s are not uncommon but we are all hunting that 200+ low fence........ The thing about this ranch is we don't shoot our trophy deer until they are 7+ years old and by standing strong on that rule has made this place ridiculous It is hard to find a ranch that you can raise a deer around other hunters to that 200" range, and its just as hard finding the guys and galls that have the patience to do it even if they do have the ranch to do it on. It sounds like you buddy has a hell of a place and knows what they are doing........ Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Brete said:


> another question.....is it 15K total or are there any other add ons like protein, corn,etc.....


 Each hunter that is a lease member has to maintain at least one protein feeder ( that the hunter covers the cost of ) year round but we keep about 30 running with or without the lease members. Brett


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

broadonrod said:


> Each hunter that is a lease member has to maintain at least one protein feeder ( that the hunter covers the cost of ) year round but we keep about 30 running with or without the lease members. Brett


pm sent.....


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Brete said:


> pm sent.....


 Ill have your info in the next couple of days THANKS BRETT


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

broadonrod said:


> Here are a few more management deer we will be looking for this season......... Thanks Brett[/QUOTE LOADED A COUPLE MORE PICS THESE ARE UPPER COMING TROPHIES NOT MANAGEMENT FROM LAST SEASON.


----------



## pairflats (Sep 13, 2010)

On a place with such a WOW factor ;0, how are you guys not full up with hunters and poeople waiting inline this time of year? Im sure its the cost since South Texas is hurting for hunters. Ya..! With as many WOW deer as yall claim under your management you must be a pretty big POS not to have people begging for a spot! Its amazing you or your hunters havent had a WOW factor on one of your hypothetical 200's? By the way i sure enjoyed seeing your 200's surrounded and being walked down by mature non-desirables in your video and pics. Spreading the good genes?!? Maybe your leavin them for the kids? By the way do your accomidations come with A/C units and do all of your towers have blinds on them? Please post pics of 200's killed off your lease.


----------



## toyo (Sep 13, 2010)

Getting hot in here!


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

pairflats said:


> ........ you must be a pretty big POS not to have people begging for a spot! ........ your hypothetical 200's?


Welcome aboard........... Dick.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

wtc3 said:


> Welcome abourd........... Dick.


lol


----------



## pairflats (Sep 13, 2010)

No offense to you. You are not from S. Texas and realize this guys rep down there. People have been killing big deer in and arround this guy years before he was there and still are. Hes claiming its his wow factor managemant plan not genetics and good culling. LOL He has portrayed himself as a god biologist that graduated from ATM at the top.WOW! If he killed some of those culls he wouldnt have to feed so many deer. Its amazing only one person on this thread has thrown pokes at this guy when 90% of what hes sayin is BS.


----------



## bspeckchaser (Jun 4, 2005)

*good management!*

Nice to see a ranch that is well-managed ~ Congrats!!


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Didn't offend me at all. I just thought it was pretty chicken**** to come right out and start throwing punches and downplaying his "hypothetical" deer on your very first post. He has the ability to hold big deer in an area and hunt them. If I had the means to do that I'm pretty sure I would (along with most of those here). I've spent far more time in S. Tx. than you know and I'm quite familiar with the way things work down there. Money talks brother. Again............. welcome aboard.


----------



## pairflats (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank you for the welcome, I appriciate it. I understand me coming in here and blasting him looks like a chicken **** but this is nothing i wouldnt say to his face if he would show it. Whats chicken **** is the way he holds his 200in WOW deer in his so called low fence......by burning people! You are defending a worm and a liar if you only knew half the story you would unerstand. Again, sorry if i offended you. Thanks for havin me!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Dude if you are going to throw punches at someone on here then atleast tell the whole story so he can defend himself.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Again, I'm not offended. A healthy debate builds character. But don't take it as me defending him because I've never met the guy and likely that I never will. I do know that he is a successful businessman and probably didn't get that way by burning people in his industry.


----------



## pairflats (Sep 13, 2010)

I understand what you are saying wtc3. Im just trying to warn people buyer beware. Give it time his true colors will shine right on through. Google him or ask landowners, ranch managers, contest holders. Im not going to call him out totally cause he will just worm his way out hiding behind dad.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Link Plz*



pairflats said:


> I understand what you are saying wtc3. Im just trying to warn people buyer beware. Give it time his true colors will shine right on through. Google him or ask landowners, ranch managers, contest holders. Im not going to call him out totally cause he will just worm his way out hiding behind dad.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

deer hunting is super fun.


----------



## pairflats (Sep 13, 2010)

With 85 to 90 160 3/8 to low 200 deer running around one would think anybody and everybody would have an oppertunity at a (WOW) deer. Just trying to stop everyone from drinking the cool-aid! :brew2:


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

pairflats said:


> With 85 to 90 160 3/8 to low 200 deer running around one would think anybody and everybody would have an oppertunity at a (WOW) deer. Just trying to stop everyone from drinking the cool-aid! :brew2:


The why didn't you just say you didn't see the quality deer as advertised. I know you have to put time in the field to see such critters. I don't know if you know how to hunt. You might be a experienced guy. I don't know. Sorry you didn't get a chance at the big one.He has some nice animals on his videos for sure. Good luck huntin this year.


----------



## pairflats (Sep 13, 2010)

Your definitely going to the right place for souped up culls!


----------



## 41082 (Dec 19, 2008)

pairflats said:


> I understand what you are saying wtc3. Im just trying to warn people buyer beware. Give it time his true colors will shine right on through. Google him or ask landowners, ranch managers, contest holders. Im not going to call him out totally cause he will just worm his way out hiding behind dad.


LMAO... Pairflat since its nothing you wouldn't say to his face today, why don't you come and tell us your name. After all your the one hiding. We know who he is. Obviously a man doing a little better than yourself.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

pairflats said:


> Thank you for the welcome, I appriciate it. I understand me coming in here and blasting him looks like a chicken **** but this is nothing i wouldnt say to his face if he would show it. Whats chicken **** is the way he holds his 200in WOW deer in his so called low fence......by burning people! You are defending a worm and a liar if you only knew half the story you would unerstand. Again, sorry if i offended you. Thanks for havin me!


so come on with it... the 200+ deer you wanted to shoot was only 9 1/2 years old so you weren't allowed to shoot it?  don't leave everyone hanging if you started this...


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> so come on with it... the 200+ deer you wanted to shoot was only 9 1/2 years old so you weren't allowed to shoot it?  don't leave everyone hanging if you started this...


 X2....Inquiring minds want to know :ac550:


----------



## pairflats (Sep 13, 2010)

http://qa.uber.matchbin.com/printer_friendly/6850

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...ies/khou071007_tnt_ftbendcrime.14a5078fc.html
Plz read all the way through. Just a start.
No guys. There are no proven 200's, only figments of xtra mass measurements and unscorable points. You only get four mass measurments and taping a tine starts at the top of a beam not at bottom, etc..etc


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

per the article ""Holden also provided a Hummer "for Annie Elliott's political use""

lol, reminds me of Monica

Oh yeah....in bafo da lok!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

pairflats said:


> http://qa.uber.matchbin.com/printer_friendly/6850
> 
> http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...ies/khou071007_tnt_ftbendcrime.14a5078fc.html
> Plz read all the way through. Just a start.
> No guys. There are no proven 200's, only figments of xtra mass measurements and unscorable points. You only get four mass measurments and taping a tine starts at the top of a beam not at bottom, etc..etc


well there's the proof that there are no deer over 200" on the Chittim Ranch. :cop: :spineyes: :spineyes:



:an6:


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

pairflats said:


> http://qa.uber.matchbin.com/printer_friendly/6850
> 
> http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...ies/khou071007_tnt_ftbendcrime.14a5078fc.html
> Plz read all the way through. Just a start.
> No guys. There are no proven 200's, only figments of xtra mass measurements and unscorable points. You only get four mass measurments and taping a tine starts at the top of a beam not at bottom, etc..etc


I still fail to see how this is relevant to the way he "holds his 200in WOW deer in his so called low fence".


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Im going to have to agree with the failure to show relevance to the topic.....Did you hunt the place? or work for him?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

wtc3 said:


> I still fail to see how this is relevant to the way he "holds his 200in WOW deer in his so called low fence".


obviously, the "low fence" is actually a fence made from stolen roofing shingles that are poisoning the deer, chaging their genetics from 160" to over 200", and allowing the deer to reach full maturity, while offering a substantial number of management deer hunts....

man.. some people are so blind.


----------



## 41082 (Dec 19, 2008)

Who gives a **** dude. If you don't like him don't read his post. Otherwise if you got something to say, MAN UP and handle it the right way.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

It's all so clear now, Kyle! I can't believe I didn't catch on sooner. My apologies, pf.


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

pairflats said:


> http://qa.uber.matchbin.com/printer_friendly/6850
> 
> http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...ies/khou071007_tnt_ftbendcrime.14a5078fc.html
> Plz read all the way through. Just a start.
> No guys. There are no proven 200's, only figments of xtra mass measurements and unscorable points. You only get four mass measurments and taping a tine starts at the top of a beam not at bottom, etc..etc


I'm just trying to read between the lines here, but I'm guessing you've got a little more of an axe to grind with him besides his "bloated" tales of muy grande around every corner?


----------

